# Hello



## rkane (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi I've been a follower here off & on. I have a '73 Ensenada 20 and a Naples Sabot of unknown vintage. Sailed a wooden M16 scow for about 20 years.

Most frequently sail on Lake Calhoun in Minneapolis, since it's a 6 minute bike ride to the buoys. Often trailer to Lake Pepin and looking to expand to Apostles/Superior and Door County WI as time will allow.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice boat welcome to the boards!


----------



## olson34 (Oct 13, 2000)

*your classic boat*

Welcome to the conversation!
Probably my poor memory... but for some reason I recall seeing pix of cruiser/author Gerry Cunningham cruising the Sea of Cortez in the 70's in an Ensenada 20, when he started writing his cruising guides.

Anyone else recall??

Cheers


----------



## kwsherwood (Jun 10, 2009)

*E-20 rigging*

Rich, 
Good to see you again. We corresponded once or twice on Trailer Sailor. Have my E-20 at Lake Arthur, Moraine State park Butler PA -- where there are, surprisingly three others (E20s/RK20s).

I'd love to see a close-up of your rigging sometime. It looks like you've had some success adding boom vang or other controls. We're nearly stock, except that I ran the halyards aft this past spring. Thinking about how to tune it for next season when it comes home from the lake in a few weeks.


----------



## Thinkerer (Apr 10, 2009)

*Central Illinois E-20*

I have rebuilt and sail a `74 E-20 in a local lake about two and a half hours south of Chicago - a cooling lake for a nuclear power plant as it turns out. As it happens I was at Tin Fish at the north end of Lake Calhoun one day and saw "my boat" at anchor in the lake. There are still a few around - the basic construction (fiberglass over marine plywood) is so tough they're hard to break. I can't get the pictures to upload but good to see yours afloat!

What are you using for a trailer? It's the Achilles' heel of the whole thing for me.

Scott


----------



## rkane (Sep 7, 2010)

*E20 rigging tweaks*

Hi, I'm having some trouble finding pics. 
No boom vang; maybe what looks like one is the lifeline as it rises from the pulpit to the fwd stanchion. 
I did run the halyards back to each side, and added a pair of Anderson 6 winches. Really not needed for halyards, but I do like them for the jib- keeps the pressure off the cleat.
I'm thinking that with a deck organizer already there, a vang could be rigged up, run aft, and released from the cockpit when it would interfere with the poptop.
I replaced the original jam cleat setup with cam cleats early on. Easier to single hand. Replaced those cleats when the line ate up the teeth on one jaw. New ones capture the line and have SS guides where the sheet exits- when I pull off-axis, it doesn't eat up the cam's teeth. They are Viadana from Sailcare, cleat#25.30 and fairlead#25.44 .
I also moved the mainsheet blocks from the coaming to the stern, about 9" to each side of center; more usable cockpit space and almost no difference when sheeting from either side. Big improvement, IMO.


kwsherwood said:


> Rich,
> Good to see you again. We corresponded once or twice on Trailer Sailor. Have my E-20 at Lake Arthur, Moraine State park Butler PA -- where there are, surprisingly three others (E20s/RK20s).
> 
> I'd love to see a close-up of your rigging sometime. It looks like you've had some success adding boom vang or other controls. We're nearly stock, except that I ran the halyards aft this past spring. Thinking about how to tune it for next season when it comes home from the lake in a few weeks.


----------



## rkane (Sep 7, 2010)

*E20 trailer*

Scott,
Well, my trailer situation could be better, but it's a catch-22. It's a galvanized, dual axle trailer, which is heavier than needed and undersprung for its stoutness. It's rated to 3000lbs but with the right axle(s) could carry much more. Though there are advantages to dual, I'd prefer a single axle for easier trailering and to lighten it up. Wheels & axles are non-galv, so extremely rusty from its earlier Chesapeake sailing. Also doesn't have brakes which it should. Lots of money to upgrade, whether single or dual.
I've toyed with finding another trailer and refitting it; many used ones show up on craigslist up here in MN; Hard to part with that galvanized when you see the rust coming through on a painted trailer.
Here's a pic, stepping the mast using the boom as a ginpole. Tow vehicle is Chrysler T&C 3.8L, it works acceptably. VW Eurovan 2.8 was better.
What trailer issues are you having?
Rick


Thinkerer said:


> What are you using for a trailer? It's the Achilles' heel of the whole thing for me.
> 
> Scott


----------



## rgscpat (Aug 1, 2010)

Welcome! Sounds like you might need skates on the boat for the next few months but keep dreaming of future sails!


----------

